# Coast king serial number



## filmonger (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a coast king - flite king serial number R 6314250 .... Can anyone out there give me any information about the age of this bicycle? Thank you.


----------



## filmonger (Jul 10, 2012)

*Aww 1963*

I have just been told that the R is for Ross and that the first two digits are for the year....therefor 1963. Thank you.




filmonger said:


> I have a coast king - flite king serial number R 6314250 .... Can anyone out there give me any information about the age of this bicycle? Thank you.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 10, 2012)

*I posted but it's not here*

The chainring is a Ross and the "R" denotes that as well. Didn't know the first 2 numbers gave the year.

As I wrote before there are few that really can decipher these Ross's serial numbers. And I suggested you contact Phil or Adamtinkerer. They are the wizards / gurus as I recall.

Still a nice looking bike. I wish I could afford one. let me know when your price goes within my budget and I might make an offer.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 14, 2012)

jd56 said:


> The chainring is a Ross and the "R" denotes that as well. Didn't know the first 2 numbers gave the year.
> 
> As I wrote before there are few that really can decipher these Ross's serial numbers. And I suggested you contact Phil or Adamtinkerer. They are the wizards / gurus as I recall.
> 
> Still a nice looking bike. I wish I could afford one. let me know when your price goes within my budget and I might make an offer.




Thanks for the kind words JD! But, I don't know much about CBC/Ross numbers. I believe I've _heard_ that the year was on there... And I know Coast to Coast stores sold CBC bikes for a while, then switched to Huffy. ...And where Are you seeing pics???


----------

